# aviation movies to come



## DVH (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,
Not being American, I haven't seen Red Tails.Considering Lucas funded the entire thing himself, I have no idea if Fox will even distribute it worldwide. All rather frustrating. 
It got me thinking about what I would like to see made into a film. I hear the flying tigers story is in the hands of John Woo, but after reading the blond knight of Germany, the Erich Hartmann biography, I can't help but feel this is tailor made for a cinematic treatment. It reads just like a movie screenplay, what an amazing story. Though I doubt a Luftwaffe pilot's story would ever be picked up by a studio. Erich's story would provide an insight into another side of warfare, one where the lines of hero and villain are decidedly blurred. It would show how politics are never simple.
I painted a mock up of a poster for the film for fun. A link to the image is here to my Gallery on CGhub. I know there are inaccuracies, feel free to point them out, radio mast being the primary blooper at the moment.
Black Tulip by Gondwana - CGHUB


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool concept!


----------



## hitoshi (Jan 31, 2012)

Man!! That poster you made up is beautiful!8) Lovely stuff. As to a movie being made about 'Bubi' Hartmann.. If it happened it would, like you said be an amazing story ( if done correctly) but I don't see hollywood touching it. Perhaps funded by European money?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 31, 2012)

Love to see a Proper Remake of the worst naval aviation film of all time. _*Midway*_. Sans fictional plot lines and doing a proper job crediting the superb Yorktown/Fletcher performance and depicting the complete fiasco occurring on the flag bridge of the Enterprise that is deflating to the Spruence and Halsey mythology. Then I'd also like to see a proper depiction (without the wartime propganda) of the Phillipine aerial debacle in late 1941-early 1942. Lot's of inherent human drama and tragedy. Would be a tear jerker. And done from both sides like Tora Tora Tora the benchmark film for such a treatment. Wait this is Hollywood, what was I thinking. Having done TTT, there will never be a another, proper remake or making because they already know what sells compared to what is historically accurate.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 31, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Love to see a Proper Remake of the worst naval aviation film of all time. _*Midway*_. Sans fictional plot lines and doing a proper job crediting the superb Yorktown/Fletcher performance and depicting the complete fiasco occurring on the flag bridge of the Enterprise that is deflating to the Spruence and Halsey mythology. Then I'd also like to see a proper depiction (without the wartime propganda) of the Phillipine aerial debacle in late 1941-early 1942. Lot's of inherent human drama and tragedy. Would be a tear jerker. And done from both sides like Tora Tora Tora the benchmark film for such a treatment. Wait this is Hollywood, what was I thinking. Having done TTT, there will never be a another, proper remake or making because they already know what sells compared to what is historically accurate.



Good idea - just don't forget the Phillipine Air Force contribution; also a film dealing with the Jap. conquest of the Netherlands E. Indies would be welcome.


----------



## kettbo (Jan 31, 2012)

DVH,

WOW! Nicely-done!!!!! Put my name as the lead actor on that and I'll buy 10 copies~!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Love to see a movie about Steiger and "Charlie Brown" including how they met years later.

Or a film about "Watson's Whizzers". That would have some real cool moments!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 31, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> Good idea - just don't forget the Phillipine Air Force contribution; also a film dealing with the Jap. conquest of the Netherlands E. Indies would be welcome.



Absolutely include the PAF Story. That would constitute a most interesting side plot and including the NEI phase would make the film more epic and redeem somewhat the US disaster. 



Njaco said:


> Love to see a movie about Steiger and "Charlie Brown" including how they met years later.
> 
> Or a film about "Watson's Whizzers". That would have some real cool moments!



CB and Steiger is a great story for the big screen. why it hasn't already been done is a mystery.

WW could be an interesting spy-like mystery thrilla and an interesting story considering the well known technology implications for the future.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2012)

I just read a bit about WW and the intrigue, stealing, bribing and escaping with machines was just fascinating. Great stuff for a film.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 31, 2012)

Njaco said:


> I just read a bit about WW and the intrigue, stealing, bribing and escaping with machines was just fascinating. Great stuff for a film.



I really don't know much more than the bare bones of the mission but it sure likes like a winner. Also looks like a book I'd enjoy reading. I've already tripled my orders from Amazon because of this forum. I'm going broke enjoying (and trying to keep up with) the dialogue!

Apparently Aviation history is my recreational drug of choice... 8)


----------



## DVH (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey George, go and take another look at the poster. You may be nearer to stardom than you thought. 
I'm happy to mail you a high res version if you want.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> and depicting the complete fiasco occurring on the flag bridge of the Enterprise that is deflating to the Spruence and Halsey mythology.



Wasn't the fiasco having to do with the Hornet? Using the wrong heading with only VT-8 finding the Japanese fleet and paying the ultimate price. Not to mention the loss of aircraft on the flight back and the "delibrate" falsifing of records that may have led to those pilots in the water being left to their death because search planes were looking in the wrong area...


----------



## al49 (Jan 31, 2012)

Will be really great to see this movie here in Euro, let's keep finger crossed and hope.
But a movie on Black Tulip will be even more interesting!
By the way, DVH you did a wonderful job with that poster, congratulations.
Alberto


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 31, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wasn't the fiasco having to do with the Hornet? Using the wrong heading with only VT-8 finding the Japanese fleet and paying the ultimate price. Not to mention the loss of aircraft on the flight back and the "delibrate" falsifing of records that may have led to those pilots in the water being left to their death because search planes were looking in the wrong area...



The Hornet's was indeed the "real fiasco" that kept her air group out of the action, but a conflict that could have been nearly as damaging also took place on the Enterprise due to Miles Browning's insistence on micromanaging the Enterprise and Hornet airgroup. He first wanted to launch the Enterprise strike at extreme range. When the pilots objected and Spruance accepted their modification to the launch point, Browning went into a sulk. He also distributed a point option (task force predicted course and speed of advance) that could have ended up losing the entire Enterprise Air Group and probably did cost her some SBDs. The Enterprise air group got the job done but it wasn't pretty, especially in contrast with the Yorktown's sterling performance.

Halsey's staff appears to have been terribly overrated. One gets the impression that only Halsey's strong personality kept the meglomaniacal Browning in check.

It's interesting that brown shoe (aviator) Marc Mitscher's career was not terribly effected by his mistakes at Midway but both black shoe admirals Spruance and especially Fletcher, bore severe criticism by the brown shoe navy leadership for their performance at Midway.

DVH That truly is an awesome poster!!


----------



## DVH (Apr 6, 2012)

uk release date 6th june


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 7, 2012)

Stephen E. Ambrose's The Wild Blue needs a mini-series.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2012)

Good book, don't know if it would translate well into a mini-series though.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Won't read any ambrose book after his coverage of DDaY


----------



## renrich (Apr 9, 2012)

I am not a fan of Ambrose either. Boycott everything from him. There is a decent depiction of the Midway battle in "Task Force" with Gary Cooper and Walter Brennan. The Midway film with Heston is one of the worst films ever made. A good film depicting the period Coral Sea through Midway would be worthwhile, to me, but probably not commercial.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 9, 2012)

There was an extended version of the dud Blockbuster Bomb _*Midway*_ (rarely televised or seen) that depicted the Coral Sea battle. That portion of the movie was actually worst than the main film if that's possible. Either version of that movie would be a joke from start to finish if it were in the least bit funny.


----------

